# Its like Christmas!



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I went to see mules this weekend and put a deposit on a molly AND our new girls are finally home all the way from Colorado! I feel so spoiled! They road in style in a semi horse trailer in a big box stall. We have been waiting to get them here for a couple months now after they weaned their kids. Both does had triplets in late february, their first kidding. Jezzie's were 3 dappled kids, 2 bucks and a doe (bred to a dappled buck). Kiz had one dapple doe, one red buck, and one red doe (bred to a solid red buck). We are hoping to see some spots when we breed to Copy Cat!
Anyways here they are. The one with more white is Kiz, I really like her! Jezzie is a bit thinner, but she still looks great for just weaning kids! 








































Sorry if some of the photos show up huge, photobucket is being finicky.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I posted her pic in the horse section, but here is a pic of the new mule too. Her name is Rody


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

YAY For all the new additions. The girls are all gorgeous.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very nice....congrats....    :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow, congratulations! Everybody is gorgeous!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone. Seems like I always get the worst of luck with everything, so you can imagine how happy I am right now lol. And to make things even better today I got a package from my mom cus my wedding anniversary is tomorrow, and she made me the most beautiful quilt! I know its not goat related, but how can I not share and brag on my mother a little bit  








Every single flower is embroidered around the edges


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Nice. Like them a lot.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

All so cute!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh I LOVE all those spots!!! They are too gorgeous... and what a nice mom to work so hard on that quilt for you. I'd brag on her too!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful goats  Congratulations!


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Beautiful girls!!!!! They look great!

Very pretty quilt!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you :greengrin:


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Congrat's :stars:


----------

